# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 45 galons tank



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

hi again i want to shows you my aquarium for opinions and suggeries.


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

hi again i want to shows you my aquarium for opinions and suggeries.


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

im sorry about this.
i will put the pictures again


----------



## countrymouse (Jul 6, 2003)

Your plants are so beautiful and healthy!

If I were to change anything, I'd prune the rotala indica, leaving the rooted stems in place (which will branch and grow) and plant the pruned stems across the back to meet the alternanthera (?). The space left by the plants is in the middle of the tank, and it draws the eye away from the plants and interrupts the flow.


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

Dear countrymouse: Your suggests are very interesting, but I think that I`ll leave the rotalas grew more and can covered the back part of my tank. Thanks for your ideas.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

hey, is the _rotala_ the tall stem plant in the back right hand corner? if so, i'd recommend trimming that a little.. my immediate reaction was that it looked like a mushroom cloud in an otherwise very peaceful looking tank!!

my two cents!


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

Hi Ben:
Yes, they`re rotala and I`ll trim them for continue sowing. I`m very relax with this tank.
Thanks and regards.


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

I like the look of the tank. Maybe just let the rotala touch the surface. Trim them when they start to travel across the top and replant the trimmings to make the backround fuller.


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

Hi Scott:
I see that all coincide in replant the rotala. I will because I think is a good idea.
Thanks for your comentary.


----------



## JDB (May 9, 2003)

Hi new picture:


----------

